# LCD 2x16 con 3.3V



## Lastup (May 26, 2006)

Hola. Normalmente resuelvo todas mis dudas buscando por el foro, pero para el caso actual no he encontrado nada. Estoy intentando manejar un LCD con un PIC18F4620. Tengo uno de 2x16, de los típicos tipo hitachi creo (es un PC1602-H de powertip). Bueno, el caso es que mi circuito está alimentado a 3.3V y este dispositivo necesita más tensión para las líneas de control. He probado con otra 74HCT541 alimentado a 5V para subir las tensiones, pero nada, que n ofunciona. Ya no sé si es por el 74HCT541, por el LCD o por las librerías de Microchip y mi programa. 

No puedo cambiar la tensión del circuito a 5V, por lo que mi pregunta es: ¿alguien conoce LCDs que funcionen a 3.3V? Preferiría que hubiesen librerías disponibles para MCC18. El LCD que busco es en blanco y negro, para caracteres. El que uso es de 2 líneas de 16 caracteres.
Gracias


----------



## Ehecatl (May 26, 2006)

Todo lo que yo he encontrado hasta ahora respecto a LCDs es a 5V, pero si encuentras algo a menor voltaje sería bueno que compartieras el link.


----------



## Lastup (May 30, 2006)

Por ahora solo he encontrado este: http://www.lcd-module.de/eng/pdf/doma/dog-me.pdf

Aun tendria que mirar como hacerlo funcionar, porque no se si valdran las librerias del MCC18. Me parece raro no encontrar LCDs a 3.3V, cuando ahora es bastante normal este tipo de alimentaciones.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 30, 2006)

Y porque no metes una boba de carga como el icl7660,  te duplica la tension y solo necesitas unos pocos condensadores.DIP8
Imaginate el MAX232 pero para alimentar.
creo que tendras suficiente tension.

Podria ser problema del contraste? haz la prueba con una o dos pilas metiendo tension negativa.
Si es asi piensa en los triplicadores a diodos,si tienes alguna señal pulsante, como led mutiplexados, pwm...


----------



## Raflex (Jun 5, 2006)

Hola, necesitan poner un buffer para tener los 5 volts necesarios para el lcd, uno que he probado es el 74ls245 que ademas de ser bidireccional si eleva los 3.3 a 5V, funciona perfectamente con este buffer.

Saludos


----------



## Lastup (Jun 9, 2006)

Gracias, probare el 74ls245


----------



## Carontre (Jun 9, 2006)

Hola.
Puedes hacer ese tipo de conexion sin problema y sin usar ninguna interface, puesto que lo que pasa es que si el dispositivo de 3.3V solo escribe en el de 5V, los 3.3V son suficientes para que el de 5V los reconosca como un 1 logico.
El problema se presenta cuando el dispositivo de 5V escribe en el 3.3V, si este ultimo no es 5V tolerante podes quemar la entrada, para ello tenes que hacer un divisor de tensio con una resistencia de 68ohms en serie y una de 100ohms a masa o podes calcularla para que cuando tengas 5v en la entrada la salida sea aprox. 3V.Usas una alimentacion para el lcd de 5 y 3.3 para el micro con las masa unidas.
Espero que esto se util y puedas resolver to problema.

Gracis


----------



## Maxi_electronica (Feb 4, 2008)

Yo tengo el mismo el problema. Según interpreto en la hoja de datos del LCD tanto las 3 líneas de control como las 4 de datos necesitan 5V, la diferencia es que las de control son unidireccional y las de datos bidireccional de modo que o utilizas dos buffers (uno bidireccional y el otro no) o usas uno y tres transistores para las 3 líneas de control, no se me ocurre otro tipo de solución, si alguien tuvo ya este problema y sabe cómo resolverlo que avise. Lo ideal es un LCD de 3.3V que de hecho vienen, no sé si de Microtip pero sí de Fordata y Winstar, el tema es cuando ya lo compraste, no?


----------



## damianv (Mar 5, 2009)

Hay varios displays de 20x4 de New Haven Display Intl, los modelos son NHD-0420H1Z-FL-GBW-3V3, 	NHD-0420DZ-FL-YBW-3V3 y 	NHD-0420DZ-FL-YBW-3V. Se consiguen en Digikey


----------



## cristian_elect (Mar 6, 2009)

Yo no tengo problemas con mi lcd. Yo lo alimento al lcd con 5V y las lineas de control y datos con 3.3V y funciona bien. Mi lcd es compatible con hitachi los que traen de china los verdes los mas comunes 2*16.


----------



## fenda (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola, me registré en el foro porque me surgió el mismo enconveniente.. Tengo un proyecto con un micro q funciona a 3.3v y un display de LCD. El tema es que cuando busco su datasheet (detrás tenía pegado un sticker con marca y modelo) me sale que Vdd puede ser 5 o 3v... pero no aclara nada mas... Muy escueta la información y no quisiera comerme un puerto de un micro de u$d 45 por probar a ver si anda... A la hoja la encuentran en:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/29/295556_1.pdf

Escucho opiniones. Saludos!


----------



## profeitm (Oct 8, 2010)

Los displays LCD tambien funcionan con las lineas de control a 3.3v, la alimentacion del LCD debe ser a 5 voltios


----------



## osvaldo gregorio (Abr 16, 2011)

me encotre esto hace poco, y que creo que solucina tu problema y esta en
http://elm-chan.org/docs/lcd/lcd3v.html
esta en ingles pero en resumen lo que dice es que el voltaje entre el contraste (VEE o Vop) y el VDD (VCC) deve de ser de 4V, asi que si creamos un voltaje negativo ( http://elm-chan.org/docs/lcd/lcdc2.png ) podemos asi tenerlo los 4V,y la lcd funcionando con 3v


----------

